# my African mantis molted!



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi

Yesterday my African mantis finally molted. She is now a level 4-5  ! I only have one question, is it normal for her abdomen to be about the same size and very thin? Other than this, she came out perfectly! The cricket that was in her cage also molted!

Thank You


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah the abdomen will usually be thinner after a molt.


----------

